

BlockPlus: remove Google+ requests and nav elements from other Google sites - nikcub
http://nikcub.appspot.com/blockplus-a-browser-extension-to-block-google-notifications

======
adrianwaj
Nik - I'd love to be able to block the entire bar. That real-estate is
precious. Maybe an auto-drop in when the mouse moves up there - either when on
a google site, or an option when off it too -- a small mouseover box could
appear.

~~~
nikcub
ok - I will add it as an option. If anybody else has feedback let me know.
Install now and I will push out an update today with new stuff

~~~
adrianwaj
I'd make sure it works with people not using Plus, and maybe option to make it
white too??

------
r00fus
I like G+, but I'm glad this exists (just like Faceblocker or Click2Flash).

------
hollerith
I want this functionality for Firefox.

~~~
eli
You could probably convert this extension to a greasemonkey script pretty
easily. Might even be able to pull it off with AdBlock.

~~~
sp332
Here's the important file:
[https://bitbucket.org/nik/blockplus/src/f654b42e8530/chrome/...](https://bitbucket.org/nik/blockplus/src/f654b42e8530/chrome/src/content.js)
The rules look pretty straightforward, but I don't know if AdBlock supports
such granularity.

~~~
eli
AdBlock supports CSS style selectors so I think you could do it:
<http://adblockplus.org/en/filters>

------
MattLaroche
Sweet jeebus - thanks!

